# Identity Safe login Norton Internet Security



## jmuscato (Dec 2, 2007)

I have NIS 2008, which comes with Indentity Safe and automatic log-ins. Sometimes it asks to save a login for a site (which I like) and sometimes not. Is there any way to make it ask to save a log-in? The "Manage Log-Ins" tab does not seem to have any way to do that.
Thanks.


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

Hi jmuscato

This is Mike from the Norton Authorized Support Team writing to you. I'm sorry that you are experiencing a problem with Norton Internet Security 2008, and I'd like to help you.

The first thing you may want to try is to make sure that you have all of the program updates applied to your installation. As long as your PC is connected to the Internet, LiveUpdate should run in the background everyday and download and install the necessary updates. One way to make sure that you have the most up-to-date software, is to manually run LiveUpdate. Please follow these instructions to manually run LiveUpdate:

1. Click "Start"->"All Programs"->"Norton Internet Security,"->LiveUpdate. Be patient as the LiveUpdate engine checks the server for updates. If it finds any updates, it will download them and install them. 
2. Click the "Finish" button.
You can then run LiveUpdate again by repeating Step #1 , until you see a message in the LiveUpdate window that says "Your System is up to date."

The other thing to try, is to make sure the Identity Safe option is turned on. Please follow these steps.
1. Click "Start"->"All Programs"->"Norton Internet Security."
2. At the top of the window, choose the Norton Internet Security tab.
3. Click the arrow next to "Settings" to expand it's options.
4. Click on "Identity Safe, and the status on the right should say "On." If it does not, click the button that says "Turn On."

We are aware that the Identity Safe feature may have problems identifying certain Form Fields on certain Web sites. Symantec is currently investigating this issue, and if I may, I'd appreciate it if you could please click on the following link and follow the instructions to send an email to one of our departments that is investigating this issue:
Identity Safe issue

Please post back and let me know if you are still having problems after verifying that all updates have been applied.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## .downhillfaster. (Jan 6, 2008)

Hey Michael,

I have Norton IS 2008 for 3 machines, and just used it to update my "subscription" on my new home PC to supplement the trial version it came with. I've done Live Update, and I cannot find the "Identity Safe" option anywhere in the IS control panel...I have it on another one of my PC's (with the same subscription) and it works just fine...

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

.downhillfaster. said:


> Hey Michael,
> 
> I have Norton IS 2008 for 3 machines, and just used it to update my "subscription" on my new home PC to supplement the trial version it came with. I've done Live Update, and I cannot find the "Identity Safe" option anywhere in the IS control panel...I have it on another one of my PC's (with the same subscription) and it works just fine...
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


Hi downhillfaster,

If you had a trial version of Norton Internet Security 2008 and then purchased a license and installed the licensed version over the existing version, there is the possibility that it may not have installed correctly on that particular machine.

To resolve this problem, carefully follow the steps below to uninstall Norton Internet Security 2008 and reinstall the application. This will ensure a fresh, clean installation.

1. First, download, install and run the Norton Removal Tool by clicking on the following link:

Norton Removal Tool and Instructions

Please follow the instructions carefully.

2. When the removal has completed, restart your computer.

3. Make sure that your Internet connection is working and then reinstall Norton Internet Security 2008 using the original CD and license code. LiveUpdate will run during the final phases of the installation and install any updates that are needed.

To access the Identity Safe feature, please follow these steps,

4. After the installation is complete,. click "Start"->"All Programs"->"Norton Internet Security."
2. At the top of the window, choose the Norton Internet Security tab.
3. Click the arrow next to "Settings" to expand it's options. Then click on the arrow next to ""Transaction Security," to expand it options.
4. Click on "Identity Safe, and the status on the right should say "On." If it does not, click the button that says "Turn On."

Let me know how it goes and if this resolves the issue. Please post back to this thread.

Thanks,
Mike.


----------



## rivaldox (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi All - I have NIS 2008 running on a new PC. No major problems apart from teh stupid intrusive messages reminding me that I have dared to turn off automatic windows updates. One problem that is a bit annoying - I would like to have the identity safe function on all the time (a new feature that is actually useful!) but although I can manually turn on at start of each session it seems to turn itself off again at end of each session. i.e. it is not 'on' automatically when I start ecah session. Any thoughts???

Mike


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

rivaldox said:


> Hi All - I have NIS 2008 running on a new PC. No major problems apart from teh stupid intrusive messages reminding me that I have dared to turn off automatic windows updates. One problem that is a bit annoying - I would like to have the identity safe function on all the time (a new feature that is actually useful!) but although I can manually turn on at start of each session it seems to turn itself off again at end of each session. i.e. it is not 'on' automatically when I start ecah session. Any thoughts???
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike,

This is Mike from the Norton authorized Support Team responding to your posting.

To answer your first question about Windows updates, you can disable the notifications by following these steps.

1. Open Norton Internet Security and then click on "Options" and then choose "Norton Protection Center."

2. De-select the option next to "Show messages from windows security center."

3. Click the "OK" button.

As for the Identity Safe feature being intermittently disabled, that points to either an infection, a corrupted installation of Norton Internet Security or a software conflict.

First, make sure that the Windows Firewall is disabled, as the Norton firewall is handling this feature and you can only have one firewall running. Secondly, make sure that you do not have any other third party internet security or anti virus applications installed, as they can cause conflicts with Norton Internet Security.

The next step would be to clean out the temporary files and cookies from both Internet Explorer and Firefox.

Next, open Norton Internet Security and manually run LiveUpdate to make sure that you have the latest program and definition files applied and then restart your computer into Windows safe Mode and perform a "Full System Scan" to check for infections.

If you still experience problems with the Identity Safe feature, please follow the steps below to properly remove and then reinstall Norton Internet Security.

1. Click on the following link to download the Norton Removal Tool:

Norton Removal Tool and Instructions

2. After you run the tool, please restart your computer. Then log in to Windows again and run the removal tool again. Restart your computer after it is finished running the second time as well.

3. Make sure that your internet connection is working properly, and then reinstall Norton Internet Security. Towards the end of the installation process, the LiveUpdate feature will automatically run and download and install updates to both the program files and definition files.

4. Open Norton Internet Security and then select the "Norton Internet Security" tab at the top of the window.

5. Click on the 'Settings" heading, then "Identity Safe" and choose "Setup Identity Safe." You can then go ahead and create your profiles.

Thank you,
Mike


----------



## rivaldox (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks to Mike for his great advice. Is anyone able to suggets how to turn off windows balloons altogether (not just the security centre ones). I did manage to do this in XP - can't recall how. Now have Vista. I believe it involves editing the registry which always makes me nervous. Any tried and trusted methods on this please folks?

R.


----------



## Michael York (Nov 7, 2007)

rivaldox said:


> Thanks to Mike for his great advice. Is anyone able to suggets how to turn off windows balloons altogether (not just the security centre ones). I did manage to do this in XP - can't recall how. Now have Vista. I believe it involves editing the registry which always makes me nervous. Any tried and trusted methods on this please folks?
> 
> R.


Hi Mike,

I'm glad I could help you out with the Identity Safe feature of Norton Internet Security.

In regards to your question about the Windows balloons, the one thing you can try is to right-click on the Taskbar , choose "Properties" and under "Notification Area" choose "Customize." Then go through the list and change the option to "Always Hide" for the items you want hidden. You can also turn off error reporting via the "System' Control Panel as well.

I would however advise you to keep the Norton Internet Security icon enabled, so that you are notified of any security risk or problem with Norton internet Security.

Thanks,
Mike


----------

